# December 1-February 28; Winter Discount, Seadrift, TX.



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Winter Discount, for Seadrift, TX fishing.
Put the rifles and shotguns away, dust off the fishing equipment, and book your fishing trip. This time of year can produce trophy fish. When many people choose to sit at the house because the weather conditions may not be ideal, this leaves the bays wide open for the rest of us. With the lack of boat traffic, trout and redfish can be easily patterned.

December 1-February 28, I'm offering this discount for wade fishing trips: $500 for 3 people, add $100 for the 4th and 5th. 
3 people-$167 per person
4 people-$150 per person
â€‹5 people-$140 per personâ€‹

This winter is going to be one you won't want to miss. With the phenomenal Summer fishing we had, I know this Winter a lot of big fish will be caught. Contact me today to save your date and try your hand at hooking a fish of a lifetime!

Here are some photos from last winter.


----------

